# 180g Saltwater - The Start... more to come =)



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Well after shutting down the http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/180gallon-community-planted-tank-31750/ I've finally found some time to do the plumbing for the new return pump in the new sump. Bought some live rock a couple months back off Anthony (Seahorse_FanTASTIC new user name he should use =)) and some off Mike from Fantasy Aquatics and have had it sitting in the tank with power heads, heater and a small skimmer in about 60g of water for awhile now. Purchased a Jebao DC6000 off Frank (jiang604), a used Skimmz 251 skimmer from Peter (apexifd) for hardware aspect of things and currently have a LED fixture being built for the tank by Anthony's buddy that will be able to be controlled by my Neptune Apex controller and will have 4 channels for dimming, few weeks away on this one so tank progress will slowly get ready for it!

I used the largest sump I could fit under the tank, a 55g Hagen and added 2 baffles to it, first area holds skimmer, 2 return outlets with socks on the end and 2 heaters, middle section will hold some live rock, probably end up with some corals or something in there as well but we'll see as we go, and return area just has the pump, temperature probe, pH probe and salinity probe. Just a couple of teaser pics, was really restricted on space and as I'm tying a UV, 2 TFL reactors, one to run Purigen and other RowaPhos and 2 return lines into the pump I had some fun designing the plumbing so that I could still get into the sump to move things around, and access the power bar that is located at the back of the sump.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. Man, Anthony is single-handed responsible for at least 4 new SW setups. Can't wait to get mine going.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Even in the middle of my new planted build I think, one day...one day...
How exciting for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree... I'm about to finally set up my 180g All male African cichlid tank but I REALLY wanna do a SW tank. Gonna try to convince the gf to let me use the 90g my Africans are currently in for a SW tank but it might be a tough sell lol

Can't wait to see how this turns out! I'll be watching your journal


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sidius said:


> I agree... I'm about to finally set up my 180g All male African cichlid tank but I REALLY wanna do a SW tank. Gonna try to convince the gf to let me use the 90g my Africans are currently in for a SW tank but it might be a tough sell lol
> 
> Can't wait to see how this turns out! I'll be watching your journal


My choice was go African, or go Salt Water... after taking the family to see Anthony's tank.... salt water it was, no debate... I just had to lie about how much it will really cost!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

kacairns said:


> My choice was go African, or go Salt Water... after taking the family to see Anthony's tank.... salt water it was, no debate... I just had to lie about how much it will really cost!


Anthony said to me when I started up my salt water tank it's kind of like having a Heroine habit with the amount of money you go through. He's right!!! .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Anthony said to me when I started up my salt water tank it's kind of like having a Heroine habit with the amount of money you go through. He's right!!! .


He's told me a heroin habit would be cheaper. LOL


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

target said:


> He's told me a heroin habit would be cheaper. LOL


yes but for some one like me (15 no job) with no sorse of income i have alot of monny for my age from selling frags and such it pays for my hobby so win win lol invest in some zoas lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I do NOT encourage people to go into Saltwater as a general rule, but if you decide that's what you want to do, then I DO try to help find newbies some good deals on equipment, live rock, livestock, etc. 

I also tell people, rather than spend your kid's university fund on setting up a sw tank, come over and get your saltwater fix visiting mine. It's what we do when it comes to puppies. Go visit a friend with a puppy, let the kids play with someone else's puppy, then leave. No vet bills, no poop to scoop, etc. 

However, if you're bound and determined to go salt, then I don't mind providing info & finding some good deals to get started. 


I think I will now switch my warning to "Heroin AND cocaine habits would be cheaper!"


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol, you guys are lucky, he held the needle in my arm and told me to take the plunge!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Well first hiccup... I plumbed the UV with vinyl tubing, turned things on... seemed fine to start then noticed a small drip coming from the bottom side, take it apart and the plastic on the quartz housing is cracked inside the unit allowing water in the unit to get into the bulb area and leak out....


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, guess I'll be buying a new UV sterilizer.... replacement cost for the quartz housing is like $60 before shipping from the states... not even worth it might as well try and sell the old one for parts and put towards a new unit maybe a different brand. I've got a bulb I bought on boxing day that has 1 minute of use...


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh no!
I think the same thing happened to me with my TurboTwist. Water may have got in and conked it out. Instead of getting a new one I bought the LifeGard from J&L but have since been warned they are prone to leaks...Mine is fine now that I got the plumbing sorted out. Only have had it running 24hours! I'd research that product more before you rush out and get one. May not fit in your cabinet anyway.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend emperor aquatics uv sterilizers IF have the room underneath your stand. I messed around with 3 different types of uv and just got frustrated with them. I have run on on my 300 gallon pond and couldn't be happier. I'm about to run the 40 watt smart lite uv on my 210 wild discus tank. 
SMART UV Sterilizers for Pond and Water Garden Applications


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Another new SW setup! Great job on recruiting another member, Anthony! We should call you SW Godfather! Lol

My little advice is go slow when it comes to adding frags. Stick with $5 ones!!!

Well, that was my plan and obviously I failed like everyone else.... Trust me, in no time you will be going for some $30, $50 frags! Good luck!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome to the bright side Kevin... it's about time and you won't regret it. I thought salt water is hard but I'm wrong, I spent more time trimming and dosing my high tech planted tank that my LPS tanks.

Cheers!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

bonsai dave said:


> I recommend emperor aquatics uv sterilizers IF have the room underneath your stand. I messed around with 3 different types of uv and just got frustrated with them. I have run on on my 300 gallon pond and couldn't be happier. I'm about to run the 40 watt smart lite uv on my 210 wild discus tank.
> SMART UV Sterilizers for Pond and Water Garden Applications


Thanks, was looking at those the other night as well as the Odyssea ones, coralife at $160 at King Ed's just isn't worth it for the hassle it has caused and due to the way I plumbed it, the UV has to be able to have input/output facing upwards like this one. Downside though is these ones costs a arm and a leg, so still on the fence whether to go with the cheaper Odyssea UV and take the risk of being disappointed, or take the plunge and spend the extra



JTang said:


> Another new SW setup! Great job on recruiting another member, Anthony! We should call you SW Godfather! Lol
> 
> My little advice is go slow when it comes to adding frags. Stick with $5 ones!!!
> 
> Well, that was my plan and obviously I failed like everyone else.... Trust me, in no time you will be going for some $30, $50 frags! Good luck!


My plan was to continually visit Anthony and keep asking him to make me food while I snag a frag or two each time.... darn don't think that is going to work now that I said it out loud!



crimper said:


> Welcome to the bright side Kevin... it's about time and you won't regret it. I thought salt water is hard but I'm wrong, I spent more time trimming and dosing my high tech planted tank that my LPS tanks.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, 180g planted was wearing me thin too! when you need to trim weekly and it takes 1-3 hours it gets annoying quickly! Salt water should be much easier and less time consuming I think for me


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Which brand of UV sterilizer do you have?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Dietmar said:


> Which brand of UV sterilizer do you have?


I currently have a coralife turbo twist 6x, 18w. But housing is cracked and only a year and a half old or so...

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

My aluminum apparently arrived today and the build of my LED heat sink starts!

My LED fixture will have 3 rows of lights with row 1 and 3 having 5x10000k, 4x 455nm, 4x470nm and Row 2 having 3x 20000k, 4x 6500k for a total of 330w. Will be controllable with my Apex controller and will have 4 channels of control. Channel 1: 10000k, Channel 2: 455nm, Channel 3: 470nm, Channel 4: 20000k/6500k. The blue channels may actually end up being the same LED or at least look very similar but doesn't matter as I will be able to dim them separately to my liking.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd like to mention that the TMC Vecton UV's come highly recommended. I ordered one from the US for my 180 and will report back once it's set up. It was recommended to me by some highly regarded folks on these forums as well as around the internetz... I went with the Vecton-6 25watt

TMC Vecton & Advantage UV Sterilizer | Pond & Aquarium


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

kacairns said:


> I just had to lie about how much it will really cost!


Better to ask for forgiveness than permission... lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sidius said:


> I'd like to mention that the TMC Vecton UV's come highly recommended. I ordered one from the US for my 180 and will report back once it's set up. It was recommended to me by some highly regarded folks on these forums as well as around the internetz... I went with the Vecton-6 25watt
> 
> TMC Vecton & Advantage UV Sterilizer | Pond & Aquarium


Tell me how it works out, I ended up ordering a cheapy (Oddyesea) from aquatraders.com so will see how well it works, but always open to better quality for reasonable price!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I decided email Coralife just to see what their response would be to my problem. Year and a half after purchase of the UV unit, out of warranty period, and they are still going to send me a replacement and I have to send back the old one so they can test check out the damage. Took 3 emails total with 2nd being pictures as per their request and instantly told "send us your shipping information".

Must say they've got some great customer service


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice, that is impressive customer service. Good to know!


----------

